# LR5 onto dvd/back up



## Ian.B (Oct 18, 2017)

Is there a way or tricks to put my Lr5 onto some sort of back up?
I don't have any need to be  upgrading Lr as what I have suits me fine; however I would like to know I still have Lr5 if/when I get a new computer --- I'm not sure adobe will make downloading all the easy as I believe it's not an easy road to Lr6 now

LR is still by far the better filing/basic editing program for me atm so any tips will be appreciated 
And yes; I still have my Lr5 numbers

Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Oct 20, 2017)

You can download LR5.7 from this link: Download Photoshop Lightroom.
This would be the recommended route to move your license to a new computer.


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the link; hadn't thought of looking for that 

Thanks for your flood dramas update; all I can do is say all the best with it Mate. Old mother nature does get it so wrong at times :(


----------

